# How long does gabapentin work?? And other ???



## hanzsolo (Jan 2, 2011)

*How long does gabapentin work?? My current regime, and other ?????*

Hi all, Hope all is well 

Just as a reminder, my diagnosis is ADD (not hyperactive), GAD, slightly OCD....

A few questions for the "experts" here on this forum;

I recently added gabapentin to my cocktail, and was wondering how long it lasts? For example if I take 200mg at 9am, how long will it actually work for? I know my clonazepam usually works a long time (and is very smooth without any downer), so was wondering how this compares. Is there a crash when it wears off after 4-6-8 hours ?

My current regime in the morning is 27mg concerta (am still experimenting here as I was done with the 18mg by noon LOL), 2mg abilify, and am rotating every morning between gabapentin @ 200mg OR clonazepam @ 0.5mg. Will the rotating help reduce tolerance and addiction to either med ??

I also take 5-10mg of ritalin around 2pm, and then another ritalin around 5pm (usually along with a second dose of clonazepam or the gabapentin) as I am a fast metabolizer and the concerta wears off pretty quickly (even the 27mg) plus I don't want to be going home to wife and 4 month old son crashing and in a wicked bad mood (which happens plenty unfortunately)...

So far I feel great in the morning, good in the afternoon, and terrible at night. Maybe the IR ritalin isn't working for me.. Any other suggestions? I am in canada just FYI

I realize there are issues with long term use of clonazepam/klonopin and gabapentin, so am willing to try something else to help with the anxiety. But I cannot take SSRI since they really bother my RLS (among other issues). Maybe an MAOI? Or an older tricylic instead ??

Thanks everyone and have a great day


----------



## podizzle (Nov 11, 2003)

i needed about 1600mg to get an effect and it lasted about 2 hours max. good luck. :b btw gabapentin would seem terrible for add it felt similar to cocaine. it did destroy my social anxiety though i had an urge to talk to complete strangers.


----------



## bmwfan07 (Jun 3, 2007)

Why are you on gabapentin and aripiprazole with your diagnoses? Do you also have bipolar/TRD?


----------



## hanzsolo (Jan 2, 2011)

Sorry but I don't know what TRD stands for, and no, I have not been diagnosed with bipolar. Only ADD, GAD and slight OCD. 

I feel that I need the stimulants for my ADD to help me stay focused and motivated, and they have been a great help for me thus far (besides the anxiety sometimes from them and them eventually not working well LOL)...

The reason for the gabapentin (my suggestion to my doc btw) was to try and reduce anxiety from the stimulants and in general (as it's supposedly less addictive then the clonazepan - - although after more research I'm not convinced of this anymore). I also thought it would have less tolerance issues, but again after more research, it seems people get tolerant on it very quickly. 

I cannot take SSRI due to my RLS, and don't know how else to get my moods in order, and my anxiety in check? So my doc suggested abilify and said it sometimes works well for anxiety (although I have not read much to support this to be honest)...

I worry about addiction and tolerance from taking the clonazepam every day. But what else can I take? 

Also do you think an MAOI or older tricylic anti depressant may help with my anxiety and not bother my RLS as much? I am open to trying whatever (besides SSRI which besides the RLS don't work well for me, have tried them all)...

Any thoughts or suggestions would be MUCH appreciated, as I am seeing my pdoc on monday and then he is away for a month, so I need to know what to suggest..

Thanks and have a great evening...


----------



## bmwfan07 (Jun 3, 2007)

hanzsolo said:


> Sorry but I don't know what TRD stands for, and no, I have not been diagnosed with bipolar. Only ADD, GAD and slight OCD.
> 
> I feel that I need the stimulants for my ADD to help me stay focused and motivated, and they have been a great help for me thus far (besides the anxiety sometimes from them and them eventually not working well LOL)...
> 
> ...


You mention getting your moods in order. Could you go into more detail? What is the nature of "your moods?"


----------



## hanzsolo (Jan 2, 2011)

I will do my best 

Very moody sometimes, short tempered, not depressed but never really happy, very anxious a lot of the time (a nervous feeling in my gut), racing thoughts sometimes, trouble focusing and staying on task. I realize some of that is not "moods" per say, but I see that all as related and wanted to give you the entire picture.

And I stress the word "sometimes" because at times I am pretty OK. And other times I am not. Depends on the scenario, etc. But I usually have an underlying anxiety issue (GAD and SAD) most of the time and a lack of focus (scattered thinking). I would say those are my 2 primary issues.


----------



## bmwfan07 (Jun 3, 2007)

hanzsolo said:


> I will do my best
> 
> Very moody sometimes, short tempered, not depressed but never really happy, very anxious a lot of the time (a nervous feeling in my gut), racing thoughts sometimes, trouble focusing and staying on task. I realize some of that is not "moods" per say, but I see that all as related and wanted to give you the entire picture.
> 
> And I stress the word "sometimes" because at times I am pretty OK. And other times I am not. Depends on the scenario, etc. But I usually have an underlying anxiety issue (GAD and SAD) most of the time and a lack of focus (scattered thinking). I would say those are my 2 primary issues.


That sounds like GAD. It can cause significant somatic anxiety (muscle tension, stomach and headaches, and other symptoms) and irritability. If you don't experience depression, it would be tough to say you have a mood disorder. If you experience true racing thoughts, severe short-temperedness/irritability, and other symptoms of hypomania, well, you might have occasional hypomania, but I doubt it if you don't also experience depressive episodes.


----------



## micmac28 (May 30, 2010)

Gabapentin lasts about 5-7 hours so its good to take 3x a day


----------



## hanzsolo (Jan 2, 2011)

Tks for the feedback


----------



## hanzsolo (Jan 2, 2011)

*What are you suggesting ??*



bmwfan07 said:


> That sounds like GAD. It can cause significant somatic anxiety (muscle tension, stomach and headaches, and other symptoms) and irritability. If you don't experience depression, it would be tough to say you have a mood disorder. If you experience true racing thoughts, severe short-temperedness/irritability, and other symptoms of hypomania, well, you might have occasional hypomania, but I doubt it if you don't also experience depressive episodes.


You seem to have a valid point, so what are you suggesting - if not the abilify and gaba ?? Or are you just pointing out my current regime is not good, and not comfortable suggesting anything else ? (which is fine also)..
Thanks for your time


----------



## bmwfan07 (Jun 3, 2007)

hanzsolo said:


> You seem to have a valid point, so what are you suggesting - if not the abilify and gaba ?? Or are you just pointing out my current regime is not good, and not comfortable suggesting anything else ? (which is fine also)..
> Thanks for your time


I'm not sure about your current routine. Gabapentin could help, but there's limited clinical evidence to suggest that. Anecdotal reports vary... some people have found it very helpful. Certainly, it's worth a shot, although its successor, Lyrica (pregabalin) seems to be better for this purpose. Have you asked about getting that?

I don't think Abilify will help very much with your anxiety on its own. In conjunction with an anti-depressant or anxiolytic, it might be good in augmentation.

BuSpar might be good for your GAD; some people have had great results, while others have felt absolutely nothing.

GAD is one area in which SSRIs have really demonstrated efficacy. Effexor also has, but its withdrawal syndrome is quite unpleasant and its serotonergic effects may still wreak havoc on your RLS.


----------



## hanzsolo (Jan 2, 2011)

I actually asked the doc for lyrica and he said that gabapentin is the same ??? I can ask for lyrica for sure.. There is a difference ??

I agree on the abilify, makes sense

I had tried effexor, cymbalta but all SNRI were really bad for me. And the SSRI all bothered my legs RPS.. Do you think an MAOI may bother my RLS?? Or an older tricylic? Are they effective for anxiety ??

I had tried buspar but it did nothing except make me spacey and a little out of it. Maybe a little reduced anxiety but didn't like it..



bmwfan07 said:


> I'm not sure about your current routine. Gabapentin could help, but there's limited clinical evidence to suggest that. Anecdotal reports vary... some people have found it very helpful. Certainly, it's worth a shot, although its successor, Lyrica (pregabalin) seems to be better for this purpose. Have you asked about getting that?
> 
> I don't think Abilify will help very much with your anxiety on its own. In conjunction with an anti-depressant or anxiolytic, it might be good in augmentation.
> 
> ...


----------



## bmwfan07 (Jun 3, 2007)

hanzsolo said:


> I actually asked the doc for lyrica and he said that gabapentin is the same ??? I can ask for lyrica for sure.. There is a difference ??


They are not the same, but they're very similar. Lyrica has a more stable and consistent absorption rate, apparently. I would ask for the Lyrica if you can.



> I had tried effexor, cymbalta but all SNRI were really bad for me. And the SSRI all bothered my legs RPS.. Do you think an MAOI may bother my RLS?? Or an older tricylic? Are they effective for anxiety ??


The tricyclics have been demonstrated to occasionally cause or worsen RLS, but probably not to the same extent as SSRIs (not sure, though). MAOIs are probably less likely to.



> I had tried buspar but it did nothing except make me spacey and a little out of it. Maybe a little reduced anxiety but didn't like it..


That's too bad. A lot of people don't have good experiences with it, but some do.


----------



## dancer1793 (Mar 17, 2014)

Perhaps you are no longer active but i struggle with severe GAD... i have been put on gabapentin since ssri's weren't a good match for me. i have only been on it a couple weeks now.. just wondering how it worked long term for you


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I can't answer how long Neurontin works since I could never get it to work at all. When I tried it years ago it was like a sugar pill.


----------

